# show your snake



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I wish:

View attachment 52576


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

here is my Ball Python named Kyva


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

heres my snake, sry for the bad piccs he was all biting be n such :laugh:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

^^^^ did you forget to post the pic??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

here is kaori shes 6 1/2 feet and 20lbs taking down colosal rats


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmmm.... *cracks knuckles*

Dublin, '04 Albino Burmese, het Granite, male:


















Manchester, adult Reverse (Albino) Okeetee Corn, male:









Gwenhwyfar, adult Reverse (Albino) Okeetee Corn, female:









Crowley, adult Ghost Corn, male:









Lakota, '04 Snow Aztec Corn, female:


















Brego, '02 Snow Corn, male:









Nicodemus, adult Butter Corn, male:









Ash, '04 BloodRed Corn, male (we also have a female, Amber, she looks the same)--these snakes turn patternless red as adults:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Danu, '03 Sunglow Motley Corn, female:









Bri, adult Sunglow Corn, female:









Gawaine, adult Normal Corn het Lavendar, male (we also have a female het Lavendar but she looks the same):









Houdini, adult Candy Cane Corn, male:









Galahad, adult Normal Ball, het for High Contrast Albino, male:


















Gilraen, CB '04 Normal Ball, male:









Sage, CB '04 Normal Ball, female:


















Ivy, CB '04 Normal Ball, female:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Digger, CB Western Hognose, male:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

holy sh*t draco!!! are all those yours?!

you rock!!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

meet clarence!! the laziest snake on earth


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

look at that cutey


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

This picture is embarrassing. I'll post some better ones later when I'm on my computer at work.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

horrbile pictures but this is my everglades ratsnake


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

View attachment 65056
adult feamle red tail boa 7 years and 5 months old 10'1" 40 lbs

here is a pic of my female ball python 3 months old
View attachment 65059


here is a pic of my nicaraguan boa 2month old male 
View attachment 65060


an 05 male baby ball python born two weeks ago (time photo was taken)
View attachment 65061


an 05 feamle baby true red tail boa
View attachment 65062


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

your big red tail boa is gorgeous redbellypacu









and to think that some people are afraid of snakes!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

climbing on my laptop


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, all those Snakes are ours. We just picked up 2 adult female Western Hogs and a Charcoal Motley male Corn today.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Beautiful snakes Draco. 
here some old and bad pics of three of mines, a need a cam.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> Beautiful snakes Draco.
> here some old and bad pics of three of mines, a need a cam.
> [snapback]1064636[/snapback]​


That one shot is great. Great timeing to get a pic of his mouth open like that.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

here's the meanest lady I've ever met !!!

wait till she's 10ft long !!!
View attachment 65620


its a yellow conda

View attachment 65621


Borneo Female

View attachment 65622


borneo male


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> I wish:
> 
> View attachment 52576
> 
> [snapback]930972[/snapback]​


I know a guy that has an

albino monicle <- sp cobra


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

Here is a slightly better picture of my bullsnake communicating his agitation
after I moved his terrarium. When this photo was taken, he was letting out a hiss like a punctured aerosol can and ramming his face into the glass trying to bite me.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

heres mine
View attachment 65630


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I just got him


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish:
> ...


WOW, really? that is insane!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


yeah, the guy is crazy, he also has another cobra I dont know the name of it though. He is in my lps all the time I think hes gettin sick of me asking questions about them


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thats stupid... you cant handle it ever


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Albino kaouthia's are very beautiful snakes, My brother has one male albino and one Amelanistic female in his collection, both a little more than 6'. But i dont keep Elapids.

Shutter13, Whats stupid about not handle a snake? I never handle my Herps, venomous and not venomous, i handle them only if is necessary.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea I definately wouldent want cobras.....

I dunno its just something about getting bit and then dying 
that really dosent appeal to me.

We live in Nebraska dont think there is pry a whole lot 
of Cobra anti venom on hand.

But to each his own I guess


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> Albino kaouthia's are very beautiful snakes, My brother has one male albino and one Amelanistic female in his collection, both a little more than 6'. But i dont keep Elapids.
> 
> Shutter13, Whats stupid about not handle a snake? I never handle my Herps, venomous and not venomous, i handle them only if is necessary.
> [snapback]1073406[/snapback]​


i just think that handling a snake is one of the fun things of owning one.....

and in my experience the less snakes are handled, the nastier, shyer, and lazier they become...

but hey to each his own


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> but hey to each his own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I say


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

My bros new ball python


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

My fav. greyband kingsnake


----------

